# two men were walking home.......



## deadinside (Nov 21, 2003)

Two men were walking home after a Halloween party and
decided to take a shortcut through the cemetery just for
laughs. Right in the middle of the cemetery they were
startled by a tap-tap-tapping noise coming from the misty
shadows. 

Trembling with fear, they found an old man with a hammer and
chisel, chipping away at one of the headstones. 


"Holy cow, Mister," one of them said after catching his
breath, "You scared us half to death -- we thought you were a
ghost! What are you doing working here so late at night?"



"Those fools!" the old man grumbled. "They misspelled my
name!" 



Tiff


----------



## MonsterBride13 (Oct 22, 2003)

i really like this joke. 

that is all.

True love is like ghosts, which everyone talks about but few have seen. 
--Anonymous


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

True story: Right next to a tavern here in town is the monument works, one night the policeman saw someone laying next to a gravestone on display there a few feet away from the tavern's door.
He recognised the man laying there as one of the town's "Over-imbibers".
The policeman called him by his first name and asked him what he was doing laying there?
Without missing a beat, the drunk said, "I'm taking it (the gravemarker) for a test drive!"

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## Isis (Oct 16, 2003)

Hehehe.....that's funny!

Greetings, salutations and all that jazz.


----------

